# Anyone know where to get a derailleur hanger?



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Folks,

I have a 2005 MXM that I unfortunately crashed in a crit a few days ago. I bent the rear derailleur hanger. I've called around to several shops here in Boulder Colorado, but no luck yet. I even emailed Eddy Merckx (The company, not the Man!). 

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.richardsachs.com/rsachstoys.html


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Not quite, but thanks for the thought!*



zmudshark said:


> http://www.richardsachs.com/rsachstoys.html



My frame has a replaceable aluminum screw in kind of derailleur hanger.


----------



## eddie m (Jul 6, 2002)

Try Wheels Manufacturing.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

www.gitabike.com 

don't expect much in customer service, but they can probably help you find one since they are the US distributor


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Fount it!! (probably)*

I am 99% sure it is the same as those used on Ridleys (Damocles, etc) and a host of Colnagos.

Fortunately, www.derailleurhanger.com has them... it's #87.


----------

